# Doe or Does? What is the plural?



## wartfroggy

You basically have 1 of 2 options for talking about multiple female whitetails. 

Of course if it is 1 deer....it is simple.
I saw a doe. 

But if it is 2 deer, it can get more complicated. 
I saw 2 doe.
I saw 2 does.

OK......so what do you say? 

I have always said "does".....as do most people I hunt with or talk to. 
But, there are alot of people who will say "doe" no matter if it is 1 or 20. 

I know "I saw a deer" and "I saw 2 deer" is the same. 

But when then you saw "a buck" or "2 buckS"

So.........how do you say it?


----------



## anonymous7242016

Well I voted wrong.
Thought it was doe, it is does.
http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/doe


----------



## CarnageProductions13

Dang, I voted "Doe" as well


----------



## dooman

I always thought both were acceptable.


----------



## fishx65

I saw a few U.P. DEERS tonight. Just about caught one too!!!


----------



## TommyBloodTrail

Is it, I saw or I seen?


----------



## hypox

I thought it was does'es?


----------



## Chips

I seen a couple does...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KPOD

Chips said:


> I seen a couple does...
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


*I've* seen a couple does....


----------



## River Keeper

Does that matter ? :lol: River Keeper


----------



## KPOD

River Keeper said:


> Does that matter ? :lol: River Keeper


If you're talking about my post, it depends on who you want to sound like :lol:


----------



## Joe Archer

I am a "doe" guy myself. "Does" looks too much like "duz"! 
<----<<<


----------



## HoytAlphaMax32

1 doe

2 does


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SPITFIRE

doe

doe's ?


----------



## k9wernet

fishx65 said:


> I saw a few U.P. DEERS tonight. Just about caught one too!!!


First of all, you SEEN those DEERS, and second of all if your going to talk about DEERS you got to tell us about there horns!

KW


----------



## Riva

"Mares eat oats and _*does *_eat oats and little lambs eat ivy."
"A kid'll eat ivy too, wouldn't you?" :lol:


----------



## hypox

More importantly, for buck deer is it an 8 point or 8 pointer?

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Airoh

Our hunters are gettin more iknert everyday.
Every should know it's a flock of doe, just like when you sees a swarm of trout. 
It's never does or trouts.


----------



## bioactive

k9wernet said:


> First of all, you SEEN those DEERS, and second of all if your going to talk about DEERS you got to tell us about there horns!
> 
> KW


And was they walkin or runnin...:lol:


----------



## bioactive

bucksnbows said:


> Well I voted wrong.
> Thought it was doe, it is does.
> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/doe


bnb

Read your own search more carefully.

Either one is correct. 

*"doe&#8194; &#8194;[doh] Show IPA
noun, plural does, ( especially collectively ) doe.
the female of the deer, antelope, goat, rabbit, and certain other animals." *

From Merriam-Webster it is more clear:
http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/doe

*"plural does or doe"*


----------

